# Iphone 4 16GB Schwarz massig Zubehör, LG Pop, Schwarze WII,Laptop FS Amilo



## autoanswer7 (16. August 2011)

*Verkaufe - LG Pop GD510 ,Schwarze WII*

Hallo!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Desweiteren Habe ich ein Weißes LG POP GD510
Backcover und Display Kratzerfrei
Kein Simlock oder NetLock.
Branding Free
Es ist alles Vorhanden
Ladekabel, OVP, Unbenutzte Kopfhörer, BDA, Datenkabel

VHB: 40€ zzgl. Versand

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eine Schwarze Wii

Die WII weist übliche gebrauchsspuren auf

Lieferumfang:
WII Schwarz
Sockel
Original Kabel
Componenten Kabel
1x Wiimote (Schwarz)
1x Wiimote (Weiß)
1x Nunchuk (Schwarz)
Schwarzen Transportkoffer komplett gedämmt
OVP
BDA

VHB: 120€ zzgl. Versand

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Bazahlungsarten:*


    PayPal (wenn Käufer die Gebühren Übernimmt "Berechnung 1,9% +0,35€")
    Überweisung
    Bar bei Abholung


Bilder zu den Geräten kann ich gerne via Email zusenden

Dies ist ein Privatverkauf und Schließe jede Art von Gewährleistung aus (Keine Rücknahme, Kein Umtausch, Kein Geldzurück)


----------



## Crysisheld (18. August 2011)

> Ein Funktionstüchtiges Fujitsu Siemens Amilo PA1510
> 
> Es hat Aber folgende Mägel.
> Der Displayconverter hat ein Kabelbruch das bedeutet man muss am Kabel wackel damit Hintergrundlicht angeht.
> ...


 
Du verkaufst ein Laptop, was neu und unbeschädigt für 250 zu bekommen ist und möchtest noch 130 EUR also über die Hälfte für ein Laptop was praktisch nutzlos ist, weil ohne Festplatte (ergo ohne Betriebssystem)?? Ich würde dir für das Laptop mit Zubehör 20 EUR bieten, da ich ja noch ne Festplatte, Betriebssystem nachkaufen muss und da der Akku ja auch nicht lange hält muss der wohl auch ersetzt werden... Wenn ich einen Office PC möchte, kann ich mir nen Rechner kaufen nen Laptop möchte ich aber mitnehmen und das ist bei deinem wohl nicht mehr möglich.

Also 20 EUR was sagst?


----------



## autoanswer7 (18. August 2011)

Hallo!

20€ sind definitiv zu wenig. Betriebssystem fehlt nicht.
Es ist nur keins installiert da keine festplatte verbaut ist.
Original recovery cd liegt ja bei.

Das laptop an sich läuft ein wan frei akku hält s
Ca. 2 stunden

70€ zzgl versand sind angebracht und angemessen.

Das laptop an sich ist keines wegs so defekt das ich es nötig hätte mich damit übern tisch ziehen zu lassen.

Es ist nur der backlight converter defekt bzw hat ein kabelbruch aber sonst läuft es wie geschmiert.


----------



## Crysisheld (19. August 2011)

Welches Betriebssystem ist denn dabei? Welche Festplatte ist denn verbaut? Gibt es die noch nachzukaufen, denn wenn ich eine andere Hardware einbaue funktioniert die Recovery CD mit dem Betriebssystem nicht mehr. Wieviel Gigabyte RAM hat das Laptop? 

Kannst du mal nen paar Daten schreiben, weil auf der Fujitsu Siemens Seite nur die Lifebooks gelistet sind.


----------



## Vordack (19. August 2011)

autoanswer7 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 20€ sind definitiv zu wenig. Betriebssystem fehlt nicht.
> Es ist nur keins installiert da keine festplatte verbaut ist.
> ...



Du willst aber andere übern Tisch ziehen nicht? 

Wieso verlangst Du 130 Euro für das Teil wenn Du selber schreibst das 70 angemessen wind? *wunder*


----------



## Crysisheld (19. August 2011)

Ja genau


----------



## chancaine (1. September 2011)

Wie wärs mit einem Tausch ´gegen ein HTC Sensation plus X für das iPhone?


----------



## autoanswer7 (15. September 2011)

iPhoen und LapTop sind weg WiI ist noch zu haben


----------

